
Thinking outside the niche: "Proust Was a Neuroscientist" - ivankirigin
http://www.amazon.com/Proust-Was-Neuroscientist-Jonah-Lehrer/dp/0618620109
======
ivankirigin
The description reminded me of Hackers and Painters.

